
Ask HN: Future of the web / cool open source projects - ethanburrell
Hello All,<p>I&#x27;m a student who has the summer off and would like to work on some open source projects.<p>I&#x27;ve been building web apps ever since I got my first computer, and would like to continue down this path. Some projects I love are Web Assembly, the many lightweight web frameworks, GraphQL, and d3.js.<p>Does anyone know of any really cool new web frameworks (or revolutionary ones) that I could contribute?<p>I just want to learn some cool stuff this summer!
======
ethanburrell
Thank you! I'll take a look

